# Stumped on the color of these Mini rex! Help please



## Shayhara (Nov 6, 2011)

This is my second litter with the same sire and dam. The last litter there where two broken black otters, one broken black and one broken black silver martin (thanks to CC who helped me figure that one out). 

This litter had two solid black otters, and then these two. They are not broken black otters because they do not have the tan on the ears, nose and eye rims. I am pretty sure that Dexter is not a broken black silver martin because his nose is solid, no white, cream or tan markings. It is harder to tell with Jazz because her nose has a lot of white on it.

So here are the pictures - the left ear was just tattooed in these pics so don't go by the color of it as there is extra ink on it. 
Dexter 













Jazz












One of the whole litter, dexter is to the right, Jazz to the left





For comparison here are some from the last litter that I know what color where they where.
Broken black silver martin (see the white on the nose?)

















Broken black otter (tan on ears, nose etc)









Broken black (solid everywhere, but darker then Dexter is now)









Thanks in advance!
Melissa


----------



## pamnock (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe magpies?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 6, 2011)

Broken Blacks with a lot of scattered whites? That's what it looks like to me, based off ear & nose colour. All I see is solid black. 

Emily


----------



## CCWelch (Nov 7, 2011)

I would agree with Pam, either way they are an unshowable color, but I know your rabbits they will be great pets.


----------

